# 2011 RS or 2010?



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what the parts spec. will be on the 2011 RS? From the catalog link it looks like 105 w/FSA cranks in 11 down from Ultegra on the 2010. Not sure if I should wait till the spring or not, especialy if the prices are the same.

Thanks for any info. you can provide.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I found my 2010 rs with the Ultegra build at a lbs for 3 big bills. Keep looking you will find a deal on a 2010.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Get the 2010


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

So the prices stay the same and they downgrade components, nice???


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Nytro.com is showing the 2011 RS with Rival for $2600. FSA Gossamer crank and Shimano R500 wheels.


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Look for a 2010, got mine in july for 3k so there should be some deals out there.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw the Nytro add. I kind of pissed. Rival for $2600. The wheels are still crap. I paid $3000 for the ultegra build. I could have waited for the 2011 rival. Wait, no I could not have waited. Still would have liked to save the $400 bucks.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

If you go to Cervelo's web-site, it looks like in 2011 you'll be able to buy their bikes on-line and through them only/via your lbs. Looks like on-line retailers like Competitive Cyclist and others will no onger be selling Cervelo on-line. I hope I can build what I want on line, give it to Cervelo and have it sent to my lbs. up here in Canada.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

It bites that the 2011 RS is not available as just a frame set.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

It shows the Rival and since it says from $2,600 I am assuming you can get whatever group set you want. As previously mentioned, I like the 2010, but the frame color scheme seems better in the 2011. I have the 2009 and honestly love it.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I like the 2011 paint better as well. And, to be honest I wouldn't mind trying the SRAM next year. However, makes me wonder why they can't get a Rival crank in the pkg. instead of the FSA for the same $$$, I doudbt it costs any more. 

That being said, I see the the R3 with a Rival build is $3300 Cdn, and the RS is $2750 Cdn. Makes me wonder if I should be looking at the R3 for another $500 or so??? I've always wanted the R3, but the price has always been to high. Hmmmm.....


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

You should have bought in August 2008. I scored my RS at the LBS with FULL Dura-Ace 7800 for $3300! And that came with the Shimano R500 wheels, not those cheap Aksium on it now. In addition, carbon FAS SLK-LIght crank, bars & seatpost! I don't know why they keep lowering the component spec. Rival/105 is NOT worthy of this bike!
And since they've changed ONLY the paint scheme, it's still the same bike you'll buy this year!


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought mine in 09 with full force, ksyiurm sl's and ritchey carbon bars, post and stem for 3,700. 

It really sucks they are cheaping out on this bike.


----------



## johnlisa5135 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Ain't it a shame*

Ain't it a shame that they keep downgrading the spec on this terrific bike? Cervelo started in 2008 with Dura-Ace/Force, then went to Ultegra in 2009-2010, and are now down to Rival/105 in 2011. What next, Tiagra? Sora? Apex? Wal-mart?

Come on, Cervelo, if most people won't buy it properly equipped, at least sell the frameset so those of us who appreciate it can get it built up correctly!


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Not sure what to do, I want a RS frame only and build it up myself. Guess you can buy a complete bike for $2750 and part it out, to much effort... 
The R3 frame is $3000 and the whole Rival bike is $3300, not sure why Cervelo only wants you to buy complete bikes, not the frames (unless it's a R5CA).


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

According to Cervelo's wesite you can get an R3 Frameset for 2,800.

I really love my RS it is a great bike.. Just sucks to see how they are speccing them these days. 

OP: You might want to try used via ebay or something. Can get a used RS framset for pretty cheap these days.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Buy the frame and build it up. I got an'09 RS and put RED on it and the wheel of my choice. The wheels that come on the RS are noodles.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

I hear you. I would like to buy an RS frame and build it myself, I have a Rival group w/Easton wheels to use. However, cannot find a 58 anywhere (I'm in Canada) and a R3 frame sells for $3K up hear. Was hoping to to not have to spend $3 on a frame. 

Cervelo doesn't sell the RS frame alone. Guess I could buy one fore $2750 and part out the FSA stuff on it and swap my wheels. 

Anyone know where I can find a nice 09 grey and black RS frame, new???


----------



## tapar1 (May 2, 2009)

*a 58cm here...*

here's a 58 frameset - http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-CVRSFRM.html

built up an '09 RS frameset with 2011 Campy Chorus... one sweet ride compared to my alum. Scott S1...


----------

